# just moved to DF Sunday w newborn, need advice!



## heather_fs (Jun 2, 2012)

my husband I will be living in DF until 2015, we live in lomas de chapultepec area. we went to go get household items yesterday (we have bare bones furniture and some supplies that my hubby got on an earlier trip here).. anyway we went to walmart, thinking it would be like in the US. not many product brands we are use to and not many options of items to choose from. I didnt pack all of the newborns stuff thinking we would buy it here but there was such a small selection there, i only bought a few things. Is there a target-like store here? I hear dept stores like liverpool are really expensive. 

also, I am in need of a hobby lobby like store-- any ideas? also, any one know of a good bottled water home delivery service-- do they rent you the dispenser as well? 

my husband and I may be able to venture out of our neighborhood on the weekends but during the week, I would need to stay near my neighborhood- so any locations near lomas de Chap or polanco would be great!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Walmart isn’t so much like Walmart in the US, it’s more like the other Mexican stores; Aurerra, Soriana, Comercial Mexicana. What are you looking for that you couldn’t find? Furniture? Kitchen utensils? Other?

What is Hobby Lobby? What do you buy there?

Glad to help you with suggestions as soon as I understand more about what you're looking for.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

My wife is a huge Hobby Lobby fan so we have hunted for something here in Mexico. There's nothing here quite like it, although, depending on what you are looking for you might find it in "Fantasias Miguel", a vaguely Hobby Lobby like chain throughout Mexico. We just make a Hobby Lobby run when we go to the states because even Fantasias Miguel just isn't the same.

As for your other request, I agree with maesonna that more information about what your are looking for will make it easier to tell you where to find things.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

OK, if Hobby Lobby is a craft supplies store, then besides Fantasias Miguel, which is the Mexican branch of Michael’s, you can get some kinds of craft supplies at fabric stores (Parisina is the biggest chain, with many locations, other chains are Nuevo Mundo, Bayon and Junco). If you’re looking for scrapbooking supplies or art supplies, you’ll find them at Lumen.
Also, there are certain areas downtown (near the Zócalo) where there are craft supply stores concentrated in a few blocks.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

heather_fs said:


> my husband I will be living in DF until 2015, we live in lomas de chapultepec area. we went to go get household items yesterday (we have bare bones furniture and some supplies that my hubby got on an earlier trip here).. anyway we went to walmart, thinking it would be like in the US. not many product brands we are use to and not many options of items to choose from. I didnt pack all of the newborns stuff thinking we would buy it here but there was such a small selection there, i only bought a few things. Is there a target-like store here? I hear dept stores like liverpool are really expensive.
> 
> also, I am in need of a hobby lobby like store-- any ideas? also, any one know of a good bottled water home delivery service-- do they rent you the dispenser as well?
> 
> my husband and I may be able to venture out of our neighborhood on the weekends but during the week, I would need to stay near my neighborhood- so any locations near lomas de Chap or polanco would be great!


Your experience at Wal-Mart in Mexico City and mine have been very different. I find Wal-Mart there far better, larger and better stocked with brands from the USA and elswhere. There are two of these stores relatively close to you: the first being on Ejercito Nacional near Moliere in Colonia Granada/Irrigacion and the other on the Periferico on the way to Satelite. The stores in Mexico typically have furniture and many things for the home the Wal-Mart stores I've visited in the USA just don't stock/offer.

For furniture, at reasonable prices ... I've found Viana to be the best. Good choices in several price ranges and reliable delivery. There are stores throughout the D.F.

Hobby stores? I can't offer suggestions for that.

Water? Ask your next door neighbor. Water vendors tend to go door to door, neighborhood to neighborhood in the D.F., including in upscale Lomas de Chapultepec. You pay a larger price for the first "garafon" because you're putting a deposit on the bottle. Succeeding purchases are less expensive. Wal-Mart, Costco, etc., sell the dispensers. Some have hot/cold features, others are just water flowing from the bottle. There's a Costco close to you and you could shop there or at Sam's Club as well.

Many services are marketed door-to-door in Mexico and you'll find that very convenient. Someone will wander by to sharpen your knives, sell you a bag of juice oranges, sometimes sweet rolls, etc. Each neighborhood is different. Maybe it's a bit more restricted where you're at because it's a wealthy colonia with higher security. But, when you want to know something ... ask your neighbor. They'll be happy to oblige. If not them, their "muchacha" will. You probably have household help. If so, let her do the leg-work.

Lucky you! Living in a nice area for that period of time ahead.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, OP, but are you looking for household stuff, or is what you really need things for the baby: diapers, onesies, baby tub, that sort of thing?


----------



## heather_fs (Jun 2, 2012)

maesonna said:


> Walmart isn’t so much like Walmart in the US, it’s more like the other Mexican stores; Aurerra, Soriana, Comercial Mexicana. What are you looking for that you couldn’t find? Furniture? Kitchen utensils? Other?
> 
> What is Hobby Lobby? What do you buy there?
> 
> Glad to help you with suggestions as soon as I understand more about what you're looking for.


hey there,! my husband is from Toronto  
well, baby stuff in general- very small selection. same w linens. and the store is set up wierd. so for example I came across a selection of blankets- but it was a small selection of these weird fleece and wool blankets and they were between the automotive section and outdoor stuff, not in the linen dept. The baby stuff I was looking for was a bouncy seat, burp cloths, crib sheets, etc. I found what I needed for kitchen utensils but it was weird - I came across a selection of tupperware then as I shopped half way across the store there was a whole other selection of tupperware. I was hoping to find a few furniture pieces there like endtables, lamps - we have a big house and I dont want to furnish the whole think with the over priced furniture stores stuff. I see you are from canada, I know they dont have targets up there but Target is a little nicer than a walmart but prices are a bit higher, that is where I got most of my baby supplies in the US, do you know of an equivalent down here? I have been to Toronto but dont think they have anything like it-- my mother in law loves Target!

hobby lobby is an arts and crafts store. I wont be working while we are here for the next three years and I have recently found "pinterest" - I have found a ton of DIY projects I want to try - I need stuff like scrap book paper, framed canvas, exacto knives, craft glue, etc. but I dont want to pay boutique prices! (between my husband and I , I am the cheap skate


----------



## heather_fs (Jun 2, 2012)

circle110 said:


> My wife is a huge Hobby Lobby fan so we have hunted for something here in Mexico. There's nothing here quite like it, although, depending on what you are looking for you might find it in "Fantasias Miguel", a vaguely Hobby Lobby like chain throughout Mexico. We just make a Hobby Lobby run when we go to the states because even Fantasias Miguel just isn't the same.
> 
> As for your other request, I agree with maesonna that more information about what your are looking for will make it easier to tell you where to find things.


well the good thing is that we will be making monthly trips back to the states-- my husband has two young kiddos from a previous marraige and we will go back 9 days- 1st week of every month- weekend to weekend. but w a new born we were hoping to travel light - I can see now that the 1st few months, that is not going to happen. But looks like it will be worth the effort to bring the stuff here. Thank you for the info on fantasias Miguel, I will def try it out. 

I responded to Maesonna's reply too with more info.


----------



## heather_fs (Jun 2, 2012)

Longford said:


> Your experience at Wal-Mart in Mexico City and mine have been very different. I find Wal-Mart there far better, larger and better stocked with brands from the USA and elswhere. There are two of these stores relatively close to you: the first being on Ejercito Nacional near Moliere in Colonia Granada/Irrigacion and the other on the Periferico on the way to Satelite. The stores in Mexico typically have furniture and many things for the home the Wal-Mart stores I've visited in the USA just don't stock/offer.
> 
> For furniture, at reasonable prices ... I've found Viana to be the best. Good choices in several price ranges and reliable delivery. There are stores throughout the D.F.
> 
> ...


WOW! I love this forum! So glad I found it! Well, I guess I didnt realize I was living in such an exlusive area! I knew it was nice of course, this house is three times bigger than ours in the states! 
So the walmart we went to was in interlomas. we didnt have a chance to get to the Sams club ( we are members in the states, am hoping it works here as well!) so thank you for the other options. 

Love the door to door options, I will not have a car here and am not comfortable walking w my new born. I better get a little more comfortable as it sounds like I need to get to know by neighbors! yep, as much as it freaks me out, we are looking for a muchacha. I hear I will come to love it but I grew up on a farm in Iowa, certainly not something I am used to! My husband was born in Peru and he had a nanny so its not foreign to him. When he was 5 they moved to Toronto with the nanny! again, thank you for your response!


----------



## heather_fs (Jun 2, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, OP, but are you looking for household stuff, or is what you really need things for the baby: diapers, onesies, baby tub, that sort of thing?


Both! For the baby I am looking for a bouncy seat (or just somewhere to put him when I need my hands free w out going to the bedroom and laying him down) just some where he can sit up safely- he is 2 months old--am also looking for an activity mat (or "gym") where he can lay down and look up at stuff/try to grab stuff

household items: extention cords, a desk, printer, organizing stuff like drawer dividers, baskets, bins, ets-- ill think of 10 more things as soon as I log off but you get the idea....

Thanks for your post!


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

Stock up the next time you're in the States. Most wealthy Mexicans do shopping trips to the US and bring back loads of stuff. Even if you have to pay for excess baggage, it's worth it for the better selection and cheaper prices on consumer goods... Just be careful to pack things as if they're "pre-owned" (i.e. take of the price tags, take things out of boxes, etc.) so you're not charged taxes at the airport for importing new goods.

My best friend (Mexican, lives in Polanco) is pregnant and I was with her in Texas last month. She was able to get nearly everything at Target, Babies R Us, etc. First baby for her (and me!), so we had no idea how much baby stuff costs. She'd already done some pre-shopping in Mexico and said the US prices were literally half for many of the things she needs. And of course, much better selection.

Enjoy your stay - and hire your muchacha asap. Yes, you will love it


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Another important thing to be aware of when shopping in any store in Mexico is the location of certain items. When indoctrinated into looking for items that you want at a store in the US you go get it in the logical location near other items of similar uses.

Here you have to search for an item in an unlogical location [to you but not to locals] that you previously "thought" was logical. So when you scan the whole store things you thought obviously where not available all of a sudden are someplace else on a shelf.

Also Spanish names for things are usually not close to English names [some are] and sometimes the packaging/quanities etc. are so different it is impossible to recognize. Farmacias have items you think should be in a supermarket is another thing to discover.

Another thing to watch for is some stores just put stuff on a shelve where there is an empty space available at that moment and it has nothing similar around that compares to what is sitting there. They might leave it there for months or longer.

Another thing is stocking practises. One day you go to buy something you bought 2 months ago and it is gone now. Nobody knows if they will restock it. You go back a week later and there it is again. A month later it is gone. It shows up again 6 weeks later for an example. If you see something you use at a good price buy 3 or 4, if you have the room to store it.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Heather, here are some links to websites "newbies" in Mexico City have found helpful. These two organizations are compraised mostly of relocated expats and they're a good networking and resource source for many things regarding the city.

NEWCOMERS CLUB OF MEXICO CITY

Newcomers Club of Mexico City
Online Forum for Newcomers Club Mexico City

AMERICAN SOCIETY

American Society of Mexico.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

heather_fs said:


> I need stuff like scrap book paper, framed canvas, exacto knives, craft glue, etc.


Visit Lumen, then. It’s an artist’s supply store, and they have hundreds of different papers, dozens of models of knives, glue, etc. The link is the page that shows where their different stores are located.

Like I mentioned above, Walmart here in Mexico is more similar to all the other Mexican stores than it is to Walmart in the US. So if you didn’t find what you need, try also Comercial Mexicana, Soriana, Aurrera, etc. Also, visit a mall and check Sears, Palacio de Hierro and Liverpool. Yes, they are expensive, but they are often having sales in one department or another, so it’s good to be familiar with what they offer and what their prices are so that when they do put on a discount for something you want, you are ready to swoop in and buy it.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Regarding supplies for the baby...

Another suggestion is to talk to some of the numerous mothers of young children around and find out what they do and where they get supplies. There are lots of infants in Mexico and they all have the same needs, don't they? Often in Mexico they do things differently than north of the border. Just like with the food, sometimes it is better, and sometimes not.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

A couple of additional links which will take you to material which, if I were you, I would pring-out and keep handy for reference:

*English / Spanish Lexicon of Food Names and Such*

Lexicon


*Road Signs in Spanish / English*

Road Signs


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

heather_fs said:


> household items: extension cords, a desk, printer, organizing stuff like drawer dividers, baskets, bins, etc


Office Max and Office Depot.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Further to what Alan said above about finding things in the stores, besides the fact things are often grouped in different categories from what you are used to, the supermarkets here have a mania for rearranging departments every couple of months. So you just learn where everything is in your favourite store, and next time you go it’s somewhere else entirely.


----------



## heather_fs (Jun 2, 2012)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Stock up the next time you're in the States. Most wealthy Mexicans do shopping trips to the US and bring back loads of stuff. Even if you have to pay for excess baggage, it's worth it for the better selection and cheaper prices on consumer goods... Just be careful to pack things as if they're "pre-owned" (i.e. take of the price tags, take things out of boxes, etc.) so you're not charged taxes at the airport for importing new goods.
> 
> My best friend (Mexican, lives in Polanco) is pregnant and I was with her in Texas last month. She was able to get nearly everything at Target, Babies R Us, etc. First baby for her (and me!), so we had no idea how much baby stuff costs. She'd already done some pre-shopping in Mexico and said the US prices were literally half for many of the things she needs. And of course, much better selection.
> 
> Enjoy your stay - and hire your muchacha asap. Yes, you will love it


Thank you, that's what I was afraid of. We live in Austin, TX and I was aware of mexicans flying in to go shopping at the outlets in San Marcos. I was hoping we could pack light bc we are flying w a new born, just his stuff alone is A LOT...I guess we are lucky bc we will be back and forth monthly, I can get stuff every 21 days basically. Not really looking forward to that much travel but I'll take advantage of getting stuff while im there. Its my first as well but I am 39 years old (40 on Halloween) -- 

if anyone has a reference for a muchacha I will take it! my husband has been asking around at his work but they keep falling thru for one reason or another.....


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Further to what Alan said above about finding things in the stores, besides the fact things are often grouped in different categories from what you are used to, the supermarkets here have a mania for rearranging departments every couple of months. So you just learn where everything is in your favourite store, and next time you go it’s somewhere else entirely.


That is something to consider I left out. 

I was watching them at the Walmart moving the eggs from a spot between 2 large doors near the dairy cases about 6 weeks ago and building a Bimbo bread display there. The next week I go looking for where they moved the eggs. I went around the food section twice and could not find them. Gave up. 

The next morning I am at Soriana needing some egss. They egg section is empty?? Next I go to a local produce store and she tells me there is shortage of eggs but has some today. 2 weeks later at Walmart they have removed 1/2 the new Bimbo racks and put back shelves for eggs. LOL 

Now Bimbo has 2 places were their same bread is but another brand of bread showed up there also.


----------



## heather_fs (Jun 2, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> Another important thing to be aware of when shopping in any store in Mexico is the location of certain items. When indoctrinated into looking for items that you want at a store in the US you go get it in the logical location near other items of similar uses.
> 
> Here you have to search for an item in an unlogical location [to you but not to locals] that you previously "thought" was logical. So when you scan the whole store things you thought obviously where not available all of a sudden are someplace else on a shelf.
> 
> ...


Thank you , this is helpful-- I will stock up on product when I see it then...I buy multiples anyway - I hate shopping (for household stuff  - love clothes and shoe shopping but I wear a size 11 shoe so I can forget shopping here!)


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

heather_fs said:


> Thank you, that's what I was afraid of. We live in Austin, TX and I was aware of mexicans flying in to go shopping at the outlets in San Marcos. I was hoping we could pack light bc we are flying w a new born, just his stuff alone is A LOT...I guess we are lucky bc we will be back and forth monthly, I can get stuff every 21 days basically. Not really looking forward to that much travel but I'll take advantage of getting stuff while im there.


There’s no need to suffer without the things you need just because circumstances take you back and forth a lot. For your stuff in Mexico, you can do what us regular people who can’t afford shopping trips in the US do, and buy it here in Mexico. 

For some of the bulkiest stuff, you might be able to get one item here and one in the US so that you don’t have to lug them back and forth.


----------



## heather_fs (Jun 2, 2012)

Longford said:


> Heather, here are some links to websites "newbies" in Mexico City have found helpful. These two organizations are compraised mostly of relocated expats and they're a good networking and resource source for many things regarding the city.
> 
> NEWCOMERS CLUB OF MEXICO CITY
> 
> ...


Longford, thank you for these resources!!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

heather_fs said:


> Thank you, that's what I was afraid of. We live in Austin, TX and I was aware of mexicans flying in to go shopping at the outlets in San Marcos. I was hoping we could pack light bc we are flying w a new born, just his stuff alone is A LOT...I guess we are lucky bc we will be back and forth monthly, I can get stuff every 21 days basically. Not really looking forward to that much travel but I'll take advantage of getting stuff while im there. Its my first as well but I am 39 years old (40 on Halloween) --
> 
> if anyone has a reference for a muchacha I will take it! my husband has been asking around at his work but they keep falling thru for one reason or another.....


If you can´t find it in Mexico City it probably doesn´t exist. I thought I saw a Toys "R" Us there.? The reason people from Mexico go to McAllen, etc. to shop is because they want a bargain and it is the trendy thing to do. Most doing this don´t live in Guadalajara or Mexico City where the shopping is best.

Just go to Fabrica De Frances, Liverpool, Sears and an upscale mall and don´t worry about saving a few dollars for your stuff and get used to living away from Target and US Walmarts, they are not so great in my opinion. Don´t forget most of the states have added sales tax. I´m sure I have seen Hooters, Chilis, Applebees, Tony Romas, Best Buy and 2 Costcos close togerther in Mexico City. Enjoy!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Further to what Alan said above about finding things in the stores, besides the fact things are often grouped in different categories from what you are used to, the supermarkets here have a mania for rearranging departments every couple of months. So you just learn where everything is in your favourite store, and next time you go it’s somewhere else entirely.


That just happened at my local Superama, and it drove me nuts for a few visits! If anything, it discouraged me from shopping there rather than increasing the amount of stuff I buy from them. What on earth do they hope to accomplish by "hiding" items from me that I want to buy?


----------



## heather_fs (Jun 2, 2012)

AlanMexicali- I'm def not looking to eat at any American restaurants! I can't wait to eat at local based restaurants!! I was more referring to the basics I could get at Walmart and target- 

I really appreciate all the info I've received from everyone- good info - I guess I'll have to live w the higher prices, I just met my neighbor and she agreed, high prices but you just get used to it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> If you can´t find it in Mexico City it probably doesn´t exist. I thought I saw a Toys "R" Us there.? The reason people from Mexico go to McAllen, etc. to shop is because they want a bargain and it is the trendy thing to do. Most doing this don´t live in Guadalajara or Mexico City where the shopping is best.


It's a way to save money, it's trendy, it separates the very well-to-do from rest of us "peasants", and it certainly has something to do with "malinchismo", that is, the attitude common to some Mexicans that everything foreign is better than its Mexican counterpart.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> It's a way to save money, it's trendy, it separates the very well-to-do from rest of us "peasants", and it certainly has something to do with "malinchismo", that is, the attitude common to some Mexicans that everything foreign is better than its Mexican counterpart.


When you figure in the cost to and from McAllen or Dallas it has nothing to do with saving money. It is not trendy because they have been doing this for decades, trends do not last that long anywhere. They do it because they can. You can´t, others can´t but THEY CAN. It is something like Canadians spending the winter in Los Cabos, they do it because they can.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I mentioned above that the upscale department stores have sales from time to time. Liverpool is having a late-night sale today and tomorrow (Oct. 12 and 13 all day until midnight) with “big discounts” (their words—actually up to 25%) on a lot of departments including mattresses, large appliances, small appliances, kitchenware, baby furniture and more. With the purchase of a baby “travel system” or travel crib, you get 2 months of diapers included.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

tepetapan said:


> It is something like Canadians spending the winter in Los Cabos, they do it because they can.


Agree with you about the rest, but there’s a factor missing from this statement. Canadians who spend the winter South do it because they can but also because it’s ˆ&ˆ*%& cold in winter in much of Canada, as I know first-hand.


----------

